# Hello from Washington D.C.



## Bulb (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 
My name is Misha

I'm a full time musician writing and playing guitar in a band called Periphery and when I'm not on the road I produce bands as well. Aside from all of that noise, I have recently gotten pretty obsessed with orchestral libraries as well!

I have been lurking here for long enough, so I figured I would just make an account. There is some absolutely insane talent on this board, to where I find it equally intimidating and inspiring. I'm taking everything one step at a time when it comes to the overwhelming world of orchestral and cinematic composition, but I am here to interact and hopefully learn as well!


----------



## micrologus (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome in this forum Misha!


----------



## atw (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome Misha,

indeed this forum is a great place. 
Great you are joining the community.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome Misha!

Love what you do! Great to have you around


----------



## Bulb (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome, Misha! I saw you guys play in Tacoma, WA a few years ago, you tore it up. :D


----------



## Bulb (Oct 5, 2015)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Welcome, Misha! I saw you guys play in Tacoma, WA a few years ago, you tore it up. :D


Oh sweet! And thanks on all counts, didn't expect anyone here to actually have any idea who I am hahah, I guess we have some metalheads here!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 5, 2015)

Bulb said:


> Oh sweet! And thanks on all counts, didn't expect anyone here to actually have any idea who I am hahah, I guess we have some metalheads here!


Welcome to the forum! I'm a big fan of what you do, Misha, and I've seen you guys live as well. I'm actually in a prog metal band myself (called A Sense of Gravity), though I'm mainly focusing on orchestral film/video game/media music these days. I'm very curious to hear what you'll end up doing with orchestra! Best of luck, and don't hesitate to ask anyone on this forum for questions. It's a great community here.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 5, 2015)

Live performer who likes Orchestral arranging.

Excellent. We are not alone.


----------



## Bulb (Oct 5, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm a big fan of what you do, Misha, and I've seen you guys live as well. I'm actually in a prog metal band myself (called A Sense of Gravity), though I'm mainly focusing on orchestral film/video game/media music these days. I'm very curious to hear what you'll end up doing with orchestra! Best of luck, and don't hesitate to ask anyone on this forum for questions. It's a great community here.


Thanks dude!
I have been integrating it (hopefully in a tasteful manner) into the demos I have been writing, and the rest of the band seems to be 100% down, so that's kinda cool! Also just finished up the Haunted Shores Ep and that has an orchestral intro (pretty much exclusively Albion 1, but hey it works for what I was going for!) and layering in some of the songs. Just trying to have fun with it. I feel like it has opened up my creativity when I was feeling like I was going through a pretty bad dry spell, so that's exciting haha!


----------



## Bulb (Oct 5, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Live performer who likes Orchestral arranging.
> 
> Excellent. We are not alone.


Nice, do you play live as well?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 5, 2015)

Bulb said:


> Thanks dude!
> I have been integrating it (hopefully in a tasteful manner) into the demos I have been writing, and the rest of the band seems to be 100% down, so that's kinda cool! Also just finished up the Haunted Shores Ep and that has an orchestral intro (pretty much exclusively Albion 1, but hey it works for what I was going for!) and layering in some of the songs. Just trying to have fun with it. I feel like it has opened up my creativity when I was feeling like I was going through a pretty bad dry spell, so that's exciting haha!



Very cool! Looking forward to hearing the results of your experimenting.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2015)

Yepp.
Been covering String arrangements since the Melotron era.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome Misha!


----------



## yellowstudio (Mar 8, 2016)

Man, it looks like I`ve been away from this place for far too long. Cool to have you on here as well Bulb, huge prog metal fan here as well, I`ve known Periphery for quite a while, saw you on the ADTOE tour with DT in Luxemburg...pity the sound wasn`t very good. But very much looking forward to hearing your more "orchestral" stuff. I wonder what other big guns are lurking around here...Mr. Townsend, show yourself :D


----------

